# Anyone with a power rack or platform at home?



## SuperBane (Sep 5, 2016)

Ever since I started looking into getting a new power bar I have been throwing around the idea of ditching my gym membership altogether. Or at least switching to a gym with much less of a premium.
I do not use any of the amenities it has to offer and the only machine they have that I use that I am not sure I could replicate by fabricating something is a cable crossover. I'm not completely sold on dropping the membership but as of now I'm seriously kicking it around.

I have a home gym with safety bars that I have used to do squats and I have did deadlifts up to around 300# in the room it is in. (Not a basement).

I was thinking of buying a new power rack and ditching the "home gym machine" and maybe building a platform to do deadlifts in the basement. I seen some guys build them out of 2x4s and plywood and as I have never stood upon one not used one I guess I'd like to hear some opinions on this? Really to me it just means taking some absorption instead of using a bare basement floor. 

I was looking at the Rogue RML-390F FLAT FOOT MONSTER LITE RACK.

All of my workout routines are based around squats deadlifts bench and military. No matter if I'm following a outlined program or just ****in around.
I never considered myself a bodybuilder nor a power lifter per se
I just try to look half decent and be a ****in bad ass.
That to me is being able to lift heavy in the four afore mentioned lifts.

I could have bought that rack and a bunch of accessories for it with last years membership dues to the country club.
Idk just kicking around an idea


----------



## wallyd (Sep 5, 2016)

I've got a complete home gym. It's Keys brand equipment with the exception of the leg press which is Yukon. I have a smith machine 1/2 rack combo, preacher curl, leg ext/seated leg curl combo, incline/decline/flat bench, seated calf raise, lat pulldown, hyper bench, db's and rack from 10-100#'s along with the Yukon leg press. I bought it all when my daughter was on the way & I knew I wouldn't have a lot of time to get to the gym. I love it, used it exclusively for years with results. Now I have a membership but I still use the basement gym (Silverback Shack) a lot. I love having it at home.


----------



## Milo (Sep 5, 2016)

I am looking at getting the same rack as you. Their RM6 is nice as **** but I don't really think I need to be paying almost a grand more for an extension that essentially just holds the weights. Plan is to get the Flat Foot, horse stall matting, and a Monster Bench with fat pad.
http://www.roguefitness.com/monster-utility-bench

Just keep in mind the actual weight is going to be expensive.... Even used most likely.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 5, 2016)

I got about 450lbs of plates already to start with. Another 300lbs would probably get me by for a while I suppose. Dumb bells seemed like the real pocket book killer. I will need those no way around that. 

I seen a few pics of those racks kitted out Milo they look nice.
Mobility attachment and such.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2016)

Rogue makes nice shit but expensive. I'd get a rack that u can add their mono attatchement to. Its nice to have. Probably be about a grand for the rack and mono attachment

There are other decent racks out there for half the price. I've been searching a lot lately for a home gym.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 5, 2016)

Well Ecks if you come across something good please come back and mention it.
I got a welder so some of those attachments I was going to make myself such as the dip station.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Sep 5, 2016)

Will do brother. I want a rogue one but I don't have the money for all that right now. Wife would cut my balls off. I'd like a full power rack but even a half rack might be enough for squat and bench and ohp. 

I know dys just bought a rogue rack and it was about 600 I believe. 

Titan makes some good racks at fairly reasonable prices too bqut rogue keeps pulling me back because  of mono lift


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 6, 2016)

Yup. I love my home set up. 

Rogue rack with mono attachment. Texas power bar and deadlift bar and an elite yoke bar. Got a deadlift platform, over 600 in hundos and plates plus (4) 25 and 10's, and pair of 5 and 2 1/2

Bunch of bands, some cable stuff, safety chains and harness from spud inc. 

Dip station and a bunch of db's. Prowler tire and sledgehammer. Inversion table in the garage too. 

I just need a Duffalo bar, reverse hyper and ghr. Like some more plates and a Texas squat bar too. You really can never have enough plates. Maybe a chest supported row too.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 6, 2016)

Damn DYS that sounds awesome!
What rogue rack did you get?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 6, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> Damn DYS that sounds awesome!
> What rogue rack did you get?



Pretty sure I got the R-3. It was like 600. For the price and construction I did the math and bought it. I'm a ironworker/welder and was going to build my own. I lead a very busy life and think my time is worth money so I bought it. 

Don't skimp on a rack. In a garage gym it's the basis of everything you'll be doing except pulling. 

Forgot that I also built 4" and 6" deadlift blocks, 2 thru 4 board bench boards and I have 3 different sized X wives and an atomic dildo that tool built me. 

I have 3 boys who play sports. If I wanted to stay competitive, the garage gym was my only option. Best decision I've ever made.


----------



## automatondan (Sep 6, 2016)

If you are extremely patient, you can find some amazing deals on craigslist... That what I did. Waited for the perfect opportunities and I got a commercial power rack for $100. Ive bought almost all my home gym equipment on craigslist, it just takes a while to find the good stuff at good prices...


----------



## stonetag (Sep 6, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Pretty sure I got the R-3. It was like 600. For the price and construction I did the math and bought it. I'm a ironworker/welder and was going to build my own. I lead a very busy life and think my time is worth money so I bought it.
> 
> Don't skimp on a rack. In a garage gym it's the basis of everything you'll be doing except pulling.
> 
> ...


Damn DYS, you would practically need another job just to take care of your 3 boys' athletic activities. I had only one boy, and that shit was expensive, especially when high school came around.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 6, 2016)

stonetag said:


> Damn DYS, you would practically need another job just to take care of your 3 boys' athletic activities. I had only one boy, and that shit was expensive, especially when high school came around.



I have a side job through the fall every year that pretty much pays for their sports. Only 2 of them are playing now, but I have practices and games 5 days a week. I also coach 2 teams they play on. Fall is crazy around my house. Both play football. One plays soccer and football. I coach both of their football teams. Madness. Spring gets crazy too with baseball and soccer, but not like the fall because I have to work the extra job too.

I need a Superman T-shirt for the fall. I also figure that I'm going to go to practices and games anyways, I might as well be the one showing them how to play ball. It did feel good though. I was going through the older one's roster last night and emailing and calling parents. Half the team parents actually requested on their sign-up sheets that their kids be on my team. It's my 3rd year coaching, and I haven't won any championships or anything. Makes me feel like I'm doing something right. It's the younger one's first year playing. He's going to be a madman...


----------



## snake (Sep 6, 2016)

Do it! My power rack was something I welded together from some 2"x2" stock and has saved my ass more than once. 

I will tell you this about having a home gym; you're going to find out what you're really made of. If your heart is in it, there's nothing better. No longer do you need to beg, borrow and steal for weight. No one is going to be in that squat rack doing 135 lbs front squats on a day you planning to max. Oh, it's always open!

Downside; no one to spot you but fear is a great motivator. There's no tail to be seen but don't worry about that. Lift in the gym and you can have all the tail you want when you walk out of your gym door.


----------



## Milo (Sep 6, 2016)

Let's see a pic of your setup DYS.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 6, 2016)

Milo said:


> Let's see a pic of your setup DYS.



It really doesn't look like anything special, but I'll get one.


----------



## IHI (Sep 6, 2016)

I love my home gym, wish I had more space to add cable cross over machine and a few other c ool tools, but these basics have really allowed me to make progrest (for me). I'm past the point I need another set of big cookies vs stacking smaller plates to make weight, but I'm frustrated as I buy everything from Jesup gym as he's just up the road, but the big plates are all over. Current 45 plates actually weight- 47,47,48,49

Not a big deal but messes up your mind when your used to adding plates by look and your actually lifting heavier. Dumbbell rack is behind me in this picture, it's very hard to find used dB in the 60-150lb range reasonable, and the few sets I've priced average $1400-2600 in 5lb increments, so I'm kinda screwed right now dB wise, but one of these days I'll get fed up and just get them lol, been on verge for awhile, just ain't pulled the trigger

My ceiling is only 7' so that stopped me from getting a super nice rack, this one works, has saved my bacon more than once, but would've liked to have gotten a nicer unit


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 6, 2016)

Nice setup, IHI!


----------

